
Verified commits: sign your Git commits and avoid impersonation risk - pauldowman
https://www.pauldowman.com/posts/signing-git-commits-with-gpg
======
mytailorisrich
That's useful in certain cases but in most cases within an organisation git
repos are already (hopefully!) protected by access control.

